# Why dont PAX Tip



## Rupesh Acharya (Mar 14, 2018)

It seems 90% of the PAX on Uber dont tip? Why do you think? I have read many drivers notice same thing.

Is it Uber’s fault? Riders are cheap scates? 

When you go to a restaurant you tip. Pizza delivery guy you tip. Even 2 minute airport shuttle people tip! Why not Uber PAX

Its too bad you cant mark them down as Uber forces you to rate them right after the ride. You wont know if they tipped or not.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> It seems 90% of the PAX on Uber dont tip? Why do you think? I have read many drivers notice same thing.
> 
> Is it Uber's fault? Riders are cheap scates?
> 
> ...


It's not Ubers fault anymore that they don't tip. I have taken Uber as a passenger and right after the trip ends I get an app notification and even an email to rate and tip my drivers. Pax are just cheap and Uber delivers that cheap ride. Most think the driver gets to keep whatever they paid and consider it to be enough. We're talking about people who don't even bother to rate their drivers let alone leave a tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> Its too bad you cant mark them down as Uber forces you to rate them right after the ride. You wont know if they tipped or not.


Both the $10 and $5 tip pax got 1 stars from me for making me wait.

Oh well.

Carry cash biches


----------



## Rupesh Acharya (Mar 14, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Both the $10 and $5 tip pax got 1 stars from me for making me wait.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...


Lyft lets you rate them a day ir two later. Stupid Uber forces you to rate them right away. We all should pressure Uber to make it like Lyft.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> Lyft lets you rate them a day ir two later. Stupid Uber forces you to rate them right away. We all should pressure Uber to make it like Lyft.


They do.

But ain't nobody nobody got time for that.

At the time I felt they deserved 1 stars.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Would you really throw away money at a person if you knew you would never see that person again? People tip for "their" feelings not services rendered.

Want a tip? Make it about them in convo, but be slick lol


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Why don't PAX tip?

2 word answer

They're cheap


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Why don't passengers tip? There is no requirement to tip, and they have already paid the agreed price for the service rendered.



Cableguynoe said:


> Both the $10 and $5 tip pax got 1 stars from me for making me wait.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...


I catch the cash tippers for you and one star them as well.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> It seems 90% of the PAX on Uber dont tip? Why do you think?


Because Uber drivers make $90k a year working when they want to.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Because Uber drivers make $90k a year working when they want to.


Speak for yourself. I make that in a month!


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

90% sounds about right. I usually say about 10% of people tip


----------



## Rupesh Acharya (Mar 14, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why don't passengers tip? There is no requirement to tip, and they have already paid the agreed price for the service rendered.
> 
> I catch the cash tippers for you and one star them as well.


There is requirement to tip in any industry. But people are expected to do it. Your argument makes no sense.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Because Uber drivers make $90k a year working when they want to.


Are you being sarcastic? 90k? What do you do? Tuck them in at night, cook their dinner, and clean the house?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> There is requirement to tip in any industry. But people are expected to do it. Your argument makes no sense.
> 
> Uber set the standard that tip was not needed or "included" back in the day it's taking years for that bs to wear off
> 
> Are you being sarcastic? 90k? What do you do? Tuck them in at night, cook their dinner, and clean the house?


Yes, about the most sarcastic thing said on this forum.

Calm down and read a bit of the posts here before you get confused and make every post/reply you make go back to 2015 lol no offense


----------



## Rupesh Acharya (Mar 14, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Yes, about the most sarcastic thing said on this forum.
> 
> Calm down and read a bit of the posts here before you get confused and make every post/reply you make go back to 2015 lol no offense


Seems to me you have a typo in your first line. You meant to say there is NO requirement?

Your last line makes no sense  please elaborate.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah sorry, quick reply cause I am surfing....when Uber started everyone was told “Tip is included” so everyone still thinks that...

And last line suggested to READ the forum before posting questions addressed hundreds of times over and regurgitated more that pax have ever thrown up in drivers cars lol...so just read a bit and stop asking if we are being sarcastic on here about 90k a year... I mean or you can not read and annoy everyone, but that sucks right ?


----------



## Rupesh Acharya (Mar 14, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah sorry, quick reply cause I am surfing....when Uber started everyone was told "Tip is included" so everyone still thinks that...
> 
> And last line suggested to READ the forum before posting questions addressed hundreds of times over and regurgitated more that pax have ever thrown up in drivers cars lol...so just read a bit and stop asking if we are being sarcastic on here about 90k a year... I mean or you can not read and annoy everyone, but that sucks right ?


Seems I can't read and you can't write. Lol

Take some writing classes in between driving as you have run on sentences, subject verb agreement issues, etc


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> Seems I can't read and you can't write. Lol
> 
> Take some writing classes in between driving as you have run on sentences, subject verb agreement issues, etc


 So because I am fast typing on the internet (while watching Netflix trying to give you a hint not to ask stupid questions) you are going to continue ask stupid questions? Sounds about right.

Should I concentrate in explaining how annoying your questions are? I'm on episode two, sorry lol

You try and help people lol..by all means keep on asking the same shit we have seen for years. Thank you and I am so sorry to get in the way of progress LOL


----------



## Rupesh Acharya (Mar 14, 2018)

What the heck man? We are all on the same side snd you see the need for wise ass remarks to satisfy you own personal lack of having a life.

Dude we are all here to learn about each other. You attacked me from get go because i asked SOMEONE ELSE if they were serious. That’s it.

Btw dont text if you are driving.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> What the heck man? We are all on the same side snd you see the need for wise ass remarks to satisfy you own personal lack of having a life.
> 
> Dude we are all here to learn about each other. You attacked me from get go because i asked SOMEONE ELSE if they were serious. That's it.
> 
> Btw dont text if you are driving.


Ok, I have given you enough hints to "read", if you want to get mad and post stupid regurgitated stuff, I support it. Sorry to offer a suggestion. Best of luck in your quest for knowledge my friend.


----------



## Rupesh Acharya (Mar 14, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Ok, I have given you enough hints to "read", if you want to get mad and post stupid regurgitated stuff, I support it. Sorry to offer a suggestion. Best of luck in your quest for knowledge my friend.


Thank you!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Rupesh Acharya (Mar 14, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> LOL


Between a guy on another thread telling everyone, in a very serious way, that he gives his riders water, candy, barf bags, etc and the 90k claim, hard to decifer who is being funny and who is serious.
The guy giving away free stuff was short of goving his customers blow jobs to make sure they had a great experience.

In this kind of forum with these kinds of comments, mine really is not the "issue" for you to pick on.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> Between a guy on another thread telling everyone, in a very serious way, that he gives his riders water, candy, barf bags, etc and the 90k claim, hard to decifer who is being funny and who is serious.
> The guy giving away free stuff was short of goving his customers blow jobs to make sure they had a great experience.
> 
> In this kind of forum with these kinds of comments, mine really is not the "issue" for you to pick on.


Awesome, like I said that was 2015,my first suggestion was to learn instead of speaking. You want to ***** instead of learn. And yeah the ******** refernce was a joke then and now LOL you sure click faster than you learn my friend lol


----------



## Rupesh Acharya (Mar 14, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Awesome, like I said that was 2015,my first suggestion was to learn instead of speaking. You want to ***** instead of learn. And yeah the ******** refernce was a joke then and now LOL you sure click faster than you learn my friend lol


So which part of my comment does your highness the know it all of uber forum have professional issues with?

Lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> So why part of my comment does your highness the know it all of uber forum have professional issues with?
> 
> Lol


How's this? Just read and learn then post. Pretty simple. Given you enough clues, or annoy because you want answers without reading. I am on episode 3 gtg my friend lol

And since you may be confused about the water post (back then) , it was 2.00+ a mile before surge and nobody drove, so I made 1,500 easily a week without trying.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> There is requirement to tip in any industry. But people are expected to do it. Your argument makes no sense.


If you believe that there is an expectation to tip, than there clearly needs to be work done in the area expectation management. One should never expect something that they are not entitled to, people can expect to live to a very old age, that does not mean that it will ever happen for them.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> Are you being sarcastic? 90k? What do you do? Tuck them in at night, cook their dinner, and clean the house?


And service their wives. Of course I'm being sarcastic. I'm relating back to the news story in 2014 that said Uber drivers make $90K. I think a few full time Uber Black drivers in San Fran and New York City approached that type of revenue, but that was before UberX was invented.



Jay Dean said:


> it was 2.00+ a mile before surge and nobody drove, so I made 1,500 easily a week without trying.


UberX was $2.25/mile in Phoenix/Scottsdale from Jan 2014-June 2014.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> There is requirement to tip in any industry. But people are expected to do it. Your argument makes no sense.


I don't understand what you mean.

True, with every service industry - related usage, people SHOULD tip. Including Uber and taxi Drivers, hair stylists, manicurists, waitstaff, bartenders, bud tenders, bell hop, etc.... ALL should always be tipped unless the service provided was atrocious. Then you write "but people are expected to do it" - do what? Tip? Yes of course they are. We just confirmed that. It's almost like you're debating yourself on the subject.

The weirdest of all three sentences in your comment? The third and last line, which actually, hilariously, says "Your argument makes no sense." The reason this is comical is due to the fact that your previous words really don't make any sense. 2 sentences that argue one another, then you actually state that someone else's argument makes no sense.....

Help! I'm confused.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Julescase said:


> I don't understand what you mean.
> 
> Help! I'm confused.


Instead of this

Rupesh Acharya said: ↑
There is requirement to tip in any industry. But people are expected to do it. Your argument makes no sense.

He meant to post "There is *NO *requirement to tip in any industry."

However, that statement is not entirely accurate either. Many restaurants include a 15% gratuity on parties of 8 or more, limo companies automatically add a service charge and gratuity to the hourly rate and fine hotels automatically add a gratuity on room service.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Some people will just not tip... 

Others will tip even if you screw up royally..

True story, one time i got a 20% tip this one time i took passengers the wrong way down the highway, course I admitted my fault.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Instead of this
> 
> Rupesh Acharya said: ↑
> There is requirement to tip in any industry. But people are expected to do it. Your argument makes no sense.
> ...


I really don't have a problem with places that advertise up front that they will add a certain percentage. However, it is not quite true that even those amounts are mandatory. There have been arrests no doubt for people refusing to pay the gratuity part but those charges have never lead to a successful conviction to this date as the charges always end up getting dropped before it gets that far.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

HazardousDescent said:


> 90% sounds about right. I usually say about 10% of people tip


Yep that adds up


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> Yep that adds up


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I really don't have a problem with places that advertise up front that they will add a certain percentage. However, it is not quite true that even those amounts are mandatory. There have been arrests no doubt for people refusing to pay the gratuity part but those charges have never lead to a successful conviction to this date as the charges always end up getting dropped before it gets that far.


How does one even know such TRIVIA about the practice of NON-TIPPING?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> How does one even know such TRIVIA about the practice of NON-TIPPING?


If you have an interest in a topic than you read about that topic.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Instead of this
> 
> Rupesh Acharya said: ↑
> There is requirement to tip in any industry. But people are expected to do it. Your argument makes no sense.
> ...


Right, there's no written law that says you must tip. But the laws of being a decent human being and following cultural norms say otherwise..

People who never learned tipping etiquette need to stay home and not frequent ANY service industry driven businesses. Very simple.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Right, there's no written law that says you must tip. But the laws of being a decent human being and following cultural norms say otherwise..
> 
> People who never learned tipping etiquette need to stay home and not frequent ANY service industry driven businesses. Very simple.


Cultural norms change over time, they are not static and stuck. If norms were stuck we would not be tipping in the US currently.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

The other day I got a ping from what turned out to be a self-storage place. When I got there, a tall, emaciated older guy was waving at me to drive in. I resisted the strong urge to drive away. It ended up that he was some variety of a transient, talking a mile a minute, mostly incomprehensible, and he just had to move a bunch of crap to a motel a short distance away. I figured that this would be my good deed for the day, and just went with it. At the end of the day, I looked at my earnings. One tip. From this guy. $5 on a $3.75 fare. Why? I'm pretty certain that he had told me that he had spent some years driving a cab.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I always tipped my Uber drivers. Sometimes just $1 or $3 for short no-frills trips. I don't think I've ever NOT tipped as a passenger. Every service industry typically uses tips. I do get some tips as a driver and can't complain, but it was really surprising how few people tipped even that $1.

I don't think it's a rider education problem, because before I started driving I'd never heard "tip was included" as a rider.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Julescase said:


> People who never learned tipping etiquette need to stay home and not frequent ANY service industry driven businesses. Very simple.


That's all the milinneals. And they are staying home. They get their meals brought to them via Uber Eats with no tip. They get all their necessary products brought to them via Amazon, and they get all their entertainment brought to them via porn sites and social media. Now if they can only figure a way to get thumb f*cking an electronic device to be considered exercise then the milinneals have it made.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

My entire driving strategy revolves around AVOIDING millennials and MAXIMIZING my TIP income.
I can pretty much tell you the probability of a TIP from any given ping. 
There is a direct correlation between this information AND... 
Me getting off my A$$ and accepting said ping.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

It makes me bitter when I pick up a couple at legal seafoods and we talk the whole way home.They dropped more on drinks and dinner than I make all night.They didn't even rate me but they cared about me so much.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you believe that there is an expectation to tip, than there clearly needs to be work done in the area expectation management. One should never expect something that they are not entitled to, people can expect to live to a very old age, that does not mean that it will ever happen for them.


Wrong again. What needs work here is YOUR attitude. I am a professional driver who provides safe and timely transportation in a clean, well maintained vehicle. So yes, I do expect to be tipped, just like many others in the service industry.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Wrong again. What needs work here is YOUR attitude. I am a professional driver who provides safe and timely transportation in a clean, well maintained vehicle. So yes, I do expect to be tipped, just like many others in the service industry.


You are correct you do provide a service and you deserve to be paid as was agreed to provide that service. You deserve nothing more or less than what was agreed to. You may desire to be tipped buy you certainly do not deserve to be tipped.

I can have any expectation that I desire, that does not make it something that others will agree with or acquiesce.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are correct you do provide a service and you deserve to be paid as was agreed to provide that service. You deserve nothing more or less than what was agreed to. You may desire to be tipped buy you certainly do not deserve to be tipped.
> 
> I can have any expectation that I desire, that does not make it something that others will agree with or acquiesce.


I also expect to transport people who conform to customary practices in the USA, such as tipping. You need to move to Europe, or elsewhere! Once again, as always, you are wrong. Keep it up.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> I also expect to transport people who conform to customary practices in the USA, such as tipping. You need to move to Europe, or elsewhere! Once again, as always, you are wrong. Keep it up.


I am quite fine where I am thank you very much for your concern though. Customs are not set in stone and change over time, there is no reason that tipping should remain in the US, it was not even part of the American culture to begin with. Even if you did desire to have the tipping practice as it currently is, that would mean that it would remain a voluntary action and one that is by no means required.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am quite fine where I am thank you very much for your concern though. Customs are not set in stone and change over time, there is no reason that tipping should remain in the US, it was not even part of the American culture to begin with. Even if you did desire to have the tipping practice as it currently is, that would mean that it would remain a voluntary action and one that is by no means required.


Again, and again, and again, you prove how wrong you are. But hey, if your ok with it, then fine.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Again, and again, and again, you prove how wrong you are. But hey, if your ok with it, then fine.


What part do you believe is wrong?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> What part do you believe is wrong?


Don't ask me. Ask the rest of the community instead.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> It seems 90% of the PAX on Uber dont tip? Why do you think? I have read many drivers notice same thing.
> 
> Is it Uber's fault? Riders are cheap scates?
> 
> When you go to a restaurant you tip. Pizza delivery guy you tip. Even 2 minute airport shuttle people tip! Why not Uber PAX


Uber emphasizes on their website that tipping isn't required, and makes that one of their selling points to the customers.

Sure, riders are cheapskates, for many of them, the "no tipping" is part of Uber's appeal.

If a restaurant or a hotel put a big sign in front "Tipping is never expected at Doubletree or Olive Garden", the bellhops at Doubletree and Olive Garden would receive a lot few gratuities as well.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Don't ask me. Ask the rest of the community instead.


You made the statement, so I asked you. If you do not know, that is ok, you can just say so.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You made the statement, so I asked you. If you do not know, that is ok, you can just say so.


My statement is representative of the majority, who also share in my dislike for you and your opinions.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> My statement is representative of the majority, who also share in my dislike for you and your opinions.


You or others dislike for me or my opinions does not make those opinions incorrect in any way. Popular opinion does not change the truth.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You or others dislike for me or my opinions does not make those opinions incorrect in any way. Popular opinion does not change the truth.


Wrong again, as expected!



Uberfunitis said:


> I really don't have a problem with places that advertise up front that they will add a certain percentage. However, it is not quite true that even those amounts are mandatory. There have been arrests no doubt for people refusing to pay the gratuity part but those charges have never lead to a successful conviction to this date as the charges always end up getting dropped before it gets that far.


Really? And your confirmed source on this info is? Never knew you were an attorney who scoured legal records and journals. Stop pretending and wasting our time.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Wrong again, as expected!


Again, what is wrong about what I said? The fact that you do not like what I say or even others do not like what I say does not make what I say wrong. I welcome you to prove me wrong, I suspect you will not and can not but that is ok and does not bother me.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you have an interest in a topic than you read about that topic.


And as such, you've demonstrated what fascinating topics you dedicate your time towards. LOL!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Really? And your confirmed source on this info is? Never knew you were an attorney who scoured legal records and journals. Stop pretending and wasting our time.


That would be an easy one to prove me wrong on, all you would have to do is find just one case in the US where someone was successfully convicted of a crime for paying their entire bill except for the gratuity.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Again, what is wrong about what I said? The fact that you do not like what I say or even others do not like what I say does not make what I say wrong. I welcome you to prove me wrong, I suspect you will not and can not but that is ok and does not bother me.


What I state is fact, not opinion. Fact is you are wrong and unlikeable.



Uberfunitis said:


> That would be an easy one to prove me wrong on, all you would have to do is find just one case in the US where someone was successfully convicted of a crime for paying their entire bill except for the gratuity.


So then you do the research to back up your statements. Sheesh!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> And as such, you've demonstrated what fascinating topics you dedicate your time towards. LOL!


You seem to have a fascination in the same topic just on the other side of the argument.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You seem to have a fascination in the same topic just on the other side of the argument.


You are wrong and unlikeable! Truth hurts.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You are wrong and unlikeable! Truth hurts.


You have shown nothing except that you have a differing opinion and that you do not like me. Even if you did speak for everyone that would not hurt in any way, I am sorry I am just not all that concerned if people like me or not on an internet forum.



upyouruber said:


> What I state is fact, not opinion. Fact is you are wrong and unlikeable.
> 
> So then you do the research to back up your statements. Sheesh!


https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/are-diners-obligated-to-pay-mandatory-gratuity-or-tip-charges/

I invite you to find incidences that show someone was convicted, this link shows several where they were not convicted.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You have shown nothing except that you have a differing opinion and that you do not like me. Even if you did speak for everyone that would not hurt in any way, I am sorry I am just not all that concerned if people like me or not on an internet forum.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/are-diners-obligated-to-pay-mandatory-gratuity-or-tip-charges/
> 
> I invite you to find incidences that show someone was convicted, this link shows several where they were not convicted.


Don't be apologetic, be proactive and go away!



Uberfunitis said:


> You have shown nothing except that you have a differing opinion and that you do not like me. Even if you did speak for everyone that would not hurt in any way, I am sorry I am just not all that concerned if people like me or not on an internet forum.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/are-diners-obligated-to-pay-mandatory-gratuity-or-tip-charges/
> 
> I invite you to find incidences that show someone was convicted, this link shows several where they were not convicted.


Figures! Obtuse activities for obtuse people.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Don't be apologetic, be proactive and go away!


As I have stated earlier, I am quite happy, and have no intention of going away, thank you for your suggestion though.

I will decline your invitation to go away, just as I will decline your invitation to tip.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I already stopped going to most bars ,and I've decided to not go to most restaurants.Since the bartender and the waiter get tips they should be driving them home. I'll just give out one Stars since this is such a minimum thing.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> As I have stated earlier, I am quite happy, and have no intention of going away, thank you for your suggestion though.
> 
> I will decline your invitation to go away, just as I will decline your invitation to tip.


Its' not an invite, rather a very strong suggestion almost bordering on a command, Marine! LOL


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Its' not an invite, rather a very strong suggestion almost bordering on a command


Word it what you will, just as a tip, your suggestions are fully optional.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Word it what you will, just as a tip, your suggestions are fully optional.


As are yours. However one still should have sane and sensible arguments behind their opinions, to which you do not. Something tells me though you still don't get it!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> As are yours. However one still should have sane and sensible arguments behind their opinions, to which you do not. Something tells me though you still don't get it!


You have no arguments at all. I am more than willing to discuss tipping with you all day. You however do not wish to have such a discussion. You ask for proof I give you proof, I ask for proof in return and you name call. It seems to me that you don't care to actually have any discussion at all.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

This is fubers fault for lowering rates, if it was a fair fare I could live with it more.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You have no arguments at all. I am more than willing to discuss tipping with you all day. You however do not wish to have such a discussion. You ask for proof I give you proof, I ask for proof in return and you name call. It seems to me that you don't care to actually have any discussion at all.


I'll give you this, you are quite skilled at deflecting from the issue(s) you are confronted with. Further as I have stated in previous posts, you never contribute any helpful advice or information that other drivers can use to be more profitable, which most of us are out here for. Seems to me you are stimulated by being an antogonist. So I ask again, do you have anything helpful to contribute that would possibly assist in drivers being more profitable? I will go out on a limb and bet the house that you do not!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> I'll give you this, you are quite skilled at deflecting from the issue(s) you are confronted with. Further as I have stated in previous posts, you never contribute any helpful advice or information that other drivers can use to be more profitable, which most of us are out here for. Seems to me you are stimulated by being an antogonist. So I ask again, do you have anything helpful to contribute that would possibly assist in drivers being more profitable? I will go out on a limb and bet the house that you do not!


The issue that we are discussing in this thread is tipping and why passengers don't tip. I am not the one deflecting from the issue being discussed. I am not concerned if my positions are helpful or not to any group only if they are helpful to me as a driver and passenger. You don't like what I have to say that is great, I don't really care if you do or not, though that will not stop me from offering my perspective.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The issue that we are discussing in this thread is tipping and why passengers don't tip. I am not the one deflecting from the issue being discussed. I am not concerned if my positions are helpful or not to any group only if they are helpful to me as a driver and passenger. You don't like what I have to say that is great, I don't really care if you do or not, though that will not stop me from offering my perspective.


Perfect. Thank you for acknowledging your selfish, utterly useless input.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Perfect. Thank you for acknowledging your selfish, utterly useless input.


I will admit I am selfish, I have never denied that. Most on here are as they are advocating for things that they believe will benefit them personally. I see that you continue to deflect away from the topic and instead making this all personal.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I will admit I am selfish, I have never denied that. Most on here are as they are advocating for things that they believe will benefit them personally. I see that you continue to deflect away from the topic and instead making this all personal.


Your entirely unconvicing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Your entirely unconvicing. Keep up the good work!


There you go assuming that I care if you are convinced in any way, I do not. I do find this back and forth entertaining though.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There you go assuming that I care if you are convinced in any way, I do not. I do find this back and forth entertaining though.


Of course you do. It's your Troll mentality!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Of course you do. It's your Troll mentality!


Speaking of trolling..... would you like to discuss anything remotely pertaining to the OP.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Speaking of trolling..... would you like to discuss anything remotely pertaining to the OP.


Nice try. Go away and confide in Oliver.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

In most cases where Uberfunitis' NO TIPPING model has been attempted, it has failed miserably
See the following recent article:

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/a...of-american-restaurants-no-tipping-experiment

Not exactly a conservative leaning publication.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> In most cases where Uberfunitis' NO TIPPING model has been attempted, it has failed miserably
> See the following recent article:
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/culture/a...of-american-restaurants-no-tipping-experiment
> ...


My no tipping model is that tips are voluntary, I just choose not to give them. Because I do not give them I don't feel comfortable keeping others tips. My tipping model is exactly what the tipping model is in the US currently..... tips are voluntary.

If people feel that they have to carry me by me not tipping, that is their call there is no requirement for that and I am certainly not asking for that. Conversely restaurants if they see that there is a problem they can always voluntarily raise pricing and pay more either way the market will work it out. As long as tips remain voluntary, I will utilize that system and choose not to voluntary pay into that system.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

Geez guys, for the love of God take your school-girl name calling and hissy fits offline. You've together posted 30+ posts that add no value whatsoever. And neither of you seems to want to be the one who stops replying and lets the thing die.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Failed Login said:


> Geez guys, for the love of God take your school-girl name calling and hissy fits offline. You've together posted 30+ posts that add no value whatsoever. And neither of you seems to want to be the one who stops replying and lets the thing die.


Exactly. As soon as Uberfunitis deletes his account, then and only then, we can all breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> My no tipping model is that tips are voluntary, I just choose not to give them. Because I do not give them I don't feel comfortable keeping others tips. My tipping model is exactly what the tipping model is in the US currently..... tips are voluntary.
> 
> If people feel that they have to carry me by me not tipping, that is their call there is no requirement for that and I am certainly not asking for that. Conversely restaurants if they see that there is a problem they can always voluntarily raise pricing and pay more either way the market will work it out. As long as tips remain voluntary, I will utilize that system and choose not to voluntary pay into that system.


A server at a restaurant has a "reasonable" expectation of receiving a tip if he/she performs the "job" well?
(a) True
(b) False


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> View attachment 219547
> 
> 
> A server at a restaurant has a "reasonable" expectation of receiving a tip if he/she performs the "job" well?
> ...


False. That is an unreasonable expectation as the tip is voluntary.

The only time a person has a reasonable expectation of receiving money from another person is when there is an explicit contract or other legal requirement that states the amount owed for a given service.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> View attachment 219547
> 
> 
> A server at a restaurant has a "reasonable" expectation of receiving a tip if he/she performs the "job" well?
> ...


TRUE!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> TRUE!


 Correct.

The mere fact that one would have to qualify any other answer demonstrates behavior that is outside societal norms.

For further research see the following:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratuity


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Correct.
> 
> The mere fact that one would have to qualify any other answer demonstrates behavior that is outside societal norms.
> 
> ...


"Outside societal norms"
Our "esteemed" friend has confirmed this multiple times over and will most likely continue to do so! SMH


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Both the $10 and $5 tip pax got 1 stars from me for making me wait.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...


It's personal not business lol


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> Correct.
> 
> The mere fact that one would have to qualify any other answer demonstrates behavior that is outside societal norms.
> 
> ...


The fact that we are having so many discussions about tipping and so many people angry at not getting tips demonstrates that tipping is not as much a custom as people would like it to be.

Even if it was a custom, customs change over time, tipping was not always the custom in the US and there is no reason that it should be currently. There are many customs in the US, that is no indication that they are practiced by all or that they even should be. Christmas for example is a custom to celebrate in the US, however clearly not everyone celebrates such a holiday even though that custom is codified into law as a federal holiday so it has even greater status than tipping does.

Slavery was a custom in the US at one time..... just because something is or is not a custom is no indication that it is something that should be a custom.



Kodyhead said:


> It's personal not business lol


That is one reason I one star people that give cash tips, to counter those that one star those who do not tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The fact that we are having so many discussions about tipping and so many people angry at not getting tips demonstrates that tipping is not as much a custom as people would like it to be.
> 
> Even if it was a custom, customs change over time, tipping was not always the custom in the US and there is no reason that it should be currently. There are many customs in the US, that is no indication that they are practiced by all or that they even should be. Christmas for example is a custom to celebrate in the US, however clearly not everyone celebrates such a holiday even though that custom is codified into law as a federal holiday so it has even greater status than tipping does.
> 
> ...


Wow, a new low on your part. Seriously, your drawing a comparison between slavery and tipping? In case you have'nt clued in yet, debating is not a strong point of yours!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The fact that we are having so many discussions about tipping and so many people angry at not getting tips demonstrates that tipping is not as much a custom as people would like it to be.
> .


This is completely false and shows how you're just pulling things out of your rear.

Waiters and bartenders don't have these discussions, which shows it is a custom. 
They brag about their tips.

We have these discussions because it's not a custom in the Uber world, so obviously we have a problem with tips. 
But tipping is still a thing, even though you have a hard time admitting it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is completely false and shows how you're just pulling things out of your rear.
> 
> Waiters and bartenders don't have these discussions, which shows it is a custom.
> They brag about their tips.
> ...


Sure tipping is a thing, it just is not a mandatory thing! And you do see servers complaining about not getting tips, it even makes the papers sometimes and sometimes those complaining servers get fired over it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sure tipping is a thing, it just is not a mandatory thing!


Who mentioned mandatory?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Who mentioned mandatory?


I did.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I did.


You sure did.

That your way of avoiding that i proved the point you made previously to be complete crap?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You sure did.
> 
> That your way of avoiding that i proved the point you made previously to be complete crap?


What point did you prove wrong? I have not said that tipping does not happen I said that there is no reason that it should happen.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> What point did you prove wrong? I have not said that tipping does not happen I said that there is no reason that it should happen.


I could care less how you feel about tipping and am not even trying to argue that point.

It's you claiming tipping isn't a custom.

The only waiters that complain about not getting tips are the ones that provide bad service and don't deserve tips. 
So it's a good thing if they do get fired.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I could care less how you feel about tipping and am not even trying to argue that point.
> 
> It's you claiming tipping isn't a custom.
> 
> ...


Have I claimed that it is not a custom? I have said it is not as much of a custom as people would like it to be.... that is not saying that it is not a custom. Additionally I am stating that customs do not matter and they even change over time and just because something is a custom does not mean it should be a custom.

Additionally what happens with servers is irrelevant to uber drivers who clearly some of them wish they got tipped like servers even though they are not servers.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You sure did.
> 
> That your way of avoiding that i proved the point you made previously to be complete crap?


'Noe, his approach is deflection of the issue by presenting meritless arguments, in circles.



Uberfunitis said:


> Have I claimed that it is not a custom? I have said it is not as much of a custom as people would like it to be.... that is not saying that it is not a custom. Additionally I am stating that customs do not matter and they even change over time and just because something is a custom does not mean it should be a custom.
> 
> Additionally what happens with servers is irrelevant to uber drivers who clearly some of them wish they got tipped like servers even though they are not servers.


Did you ever actually consider dedicating your life towards a more noble cause than the "anti-tipping movement?" Whats' next, a lecture tour or Ted Talk from you on this all important, global-influencing directive?


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Whats' next, a lecture tour or Ted Talk from you on this all important, global-influencing directive?


To late 




Not global though since North America is only place where tips really exist.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

123dragon said:


> To late
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me!
Wow, really???


----------

